# Used A New Meat Processor......... Hmmm



## gltrap54 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got my beef back from a processor that I've never used before & the T Bone I  ate last night was as tough as boot leather....... I put 300# on these heifers in 120 days & they got nothing but the best of treatment (ie 25# Creep/head/day along with plenty of quality hay). I just have to wonder if I got my own meat back?

This pic was taken on 7-14 & they went to slaughter on 9-14.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 5, 2010)

Well from talking to other breeders it sounds as though your lucky if you get your own meat back. Is this just a reaction when their beef aint so good or is it a real problem out there with modern day meat rustling
We are off to see a processor on Thursday which will be the 3rd and we need to make a decision which one to use very soon


----------



## john in wa (Oct 6, 2010)

I would use a new butcher next year. 4 years ago when i had my first 2 pigs and 1 beef done i used a butcher who also sells beef and pork. i sent 2 pigs in 1 was dressed out at 206 the second pig was about 190 and for the life of me i do not remember what the beef dressed out at. anyway long story short. i got back 3 boxes of pork and 5 light boxes of beef. the next year i used a new butcher who does not sale beef he is just a cut and wrap man. sent in 1 beef got back 6 packed to the brim boxes of beef. i have used him for the last 3 years and am really happy with him. With the first butcher i feel i was robbed and i would bet good money some of the beef in his display cooler was mine.


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 6, 2010)

The only way to know for sure is to have it tested.   Is it worth the cost to do it?


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 6, 2010)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Well from talking to other breeders it sounds as though your lucky if you get your own meat back. Is this just a reaction when their beef aint so good or is it a real problem out there with modern day meat rustling
> We are off to see a processor on Thursday which will be the 3rd and we need to make a decision which one to use very soon


That was the question I asked myself as I chewed on that piece of boot leather......... Am I reacting this way just because I raised them? I think not. These were some real nice heifers that came off grass @ 950# & I put another 300# on them with plenty of creep & good hay. I don't know what else I could have done...


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 6, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> The only way to know for sure is to have it tested.   Is it worth the cost to do it?


How do they go about testing the meat? What kind of costs are we talking about for the testing?


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 6, 2010)

You could have a DNA test done, but I think it'd be pretty expensive.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 6, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> You could have a DNA test done, but I think it'd be pretty expensive.


Probably cost prohibitive, but it's sure tempting! Don't know what could be done other than never using this processor again & that's already a given........


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't know what to tell you but when I bring in chickens to be processed I always tell them "These are old stewers".  I *hope* this ensures I get my own birds back.


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm thinking DNA testing would be the extent.  However maybe a lab that does DNA testing could tell you if they are simply male vs female.  If you only brought in heifers and got back meat from steers... Something is up.    


It could be cost prohibitive but if they are scamming you they are scamming other people.


----------



## mully (Oct 6, 2010)

Call the slaughter house and tell them what you suspect .... maybe they will "work" something out.  Tell them you are going to have the meat DNA tested.  Then look for another butcher.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 6, 2010)

mully said:
			
		

> Call the slaughter house and tell them what you suspect .... maybe they will "work" something out.  Tell them you are going to have the meat DNA tested.  Then look for another butcher.


This straightforward approach may be the best...... I'm waiting for some honest feedback from the people I sold this beef to. I'm hoping they're much happier with the meat than I am....


----------



## herfrds (Oct 6, 2010)

This sort of subject came up on a forum I belong to.
As one older guy with alot of experience said, "Every rancher thinks they raise the best beef, but it is not always the case."

Now this is not poking at you or trying to make you mad, but years ago our T-bones were tough too. They are still fairly tough now, but the sirloin is great along with the rib roasts.

Try some other cuts.

Come to think of it I never order a T-bone even at a resturant. I always get a prime rib.

We sell some of our beef. So far no complaints. Everyone is very happy.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 7, 2010)

herfrds said:
			
		

> This sort of subject came up on a forum I belong to.
> As one older guy with alot of experience said, "Every rancher thinks they raise the best beef, but it is not always the case."
> 
> Now this is not poking at you or trying to make you mad, but years ago our T-bones were tough too. They are still fairly tough now, but the sirloin is great along with the rib roasts.
> ...


Wife & I had this same discussion just last night. We both agreed to wait until we've tried other cuts before we pass judgement...... The older guy with alot of experience probably knows what he's talking about!

As for making me mad.......Pfffft I'm here to to learn from my mistakes & hopefully raise better beef in the future.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 7, 2010)

The DNA test will  work ONLY if you already have a DNA test results available for the particular heifer or her parents on file. Otherwise there is nothing to compare to.  I would recomend that the butcher hang the carcass for 18 - 21 days prior to cutting and wrapping. as this allows for the breakdown of proteins to start. Most small butchers just do not have the cooler space so they only let the carcas hang about 9 days and will charge extra for the additional space time.  Also, there is little benefit to hang a grass fed only animal longer than 10 days.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> The DNA test will  work ONLY if you already have a DNA test results available for the particular heifer or her parents on file. Otherwise there is nothing to compare to.  I would recomend that the butcher hang the carcass for 18 - 21 days prior to cutting and wrapping. as this allows for the breakdown of proteins to start. Most small butchers just do not have the cooler space so they only let the carcas hang about 9 days and will charge extra for the additional space time.  Also, there is little benefit to hang a grass fed only animal longer than 10 days.


Yep, I'm sure the sex of the cow could be determined without previous DNA samples, but it wouldn't be conclusive by any means......

The heifers in question hung 14 days, or so I was told.....


----------



## goodhors (Oct 8, 2010)

Something to consider would be letting the meat hang longer at the processors.  We just did a thread here at BYH that included aging the meat longer, but I can't locate it.  I wrote on that and gave some sites that said how long they let the meat hang, it was around 21 days!  You might have to pay extra for that cooler time, but hanging longer will definately improve tenderness.

My mother ALWAYS had them hang our beef longer than their "usual time", and it ALWAYS was extremely tender, even the coarse cuts like Round Steaks.  Pork does not benefit from extra hanging time.

Maybe someone else could locate that thread which was about home raised meat, got into aging meat and post the link.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 8, 2010)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Something to consider would be letting the meat hang longer at the processors.  We just did a thread here at BYH that included aging the meat longer, but I can't locate it.  I wrote on that and gave some sites that said how long they let the meat hang, it was around 21 days!  You might have to pay extra for that cooler time, but hanging longer will definately improve tenderness.
> 
> My mother ALWAYS had them hang our beef longer than their "usual time", and it ALWAYS was extremely tender, even the coarse cuts like Round Steaks.  Pork does not benefit from extra hanging time.
> 
> Maybe someone else could locate that thread which was about home raised meat, got into aging meat and post the link.


Interesting...... Guess I didn't realize that hanging time played a big roll.... A rancher once told me that fat content determines how long beef can hang without drying out the hamburger meat. The fatter the cow the longer it's able to hang.


----------



## herfrds (Oct 8, 2010)

The fat also known as the marbling can help the meat stay tender while it cooks, but if there is no marbling through the meat it can be tougher.


Just something I thought about today.
My best friend would tell me that no matter how she cooked her roasts they were never tender like mine. Of course I couldn't let that pass.
Told her it was our good Hereford beef instead of her Angus.
Then the fight would begin. LOL
We always picked on each other over our different breeds.


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 9, 2010)

herfrds said:
			
		

> The fat also known as the marbling can help the meat stay tender while it cooks, but if there is no marbling through the meat it can be tougher.
> 
> 
> Just something I thought about today.
> ...


Now just hold on there a dog gone minute......... We all know that Angus is the better breed!


----------



## herfrds (Oct 9, 2010)

Take the hide off and then tell me which one is which without watching. 


Talked to her once about getting an Angus cow and doing cross breeding. She told me that cow would stand out like a fart in church.
traded them my registered Hereford bull for one of their Angus bulls. Called him Fart.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 10, 2010)

gltrap54 said:
			
		

> herfrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angus - Hereford - get out of here with that nonsense 
 Galloway leaves em standin


----------



## gltrap54 (Oct 10, 2010)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Angus - Hereford - get out of here with that nonsense
> Galloway leaves em standin


Oh great herfrds, now look what you've started ......... a breed war!


----------



## herfrds (Oct 10, 2010)

Nay we are just poking fun at each other.


----------

